# Zbigniew Brzezinski Dead



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Zbigniew Brzezinski dead at 89.

Zbigniew Brzezinski, Carter's national security adviser, dead at 89 | Fox News


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gregg Allman also @ 69


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Gregg Allman also @ 69


Yeah, but that isn't a good thing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Carter administration was a complete failure domestically as well as internationally. A good chunk of that rests with Brzezinski.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well the Good news for Carter and his administration...they may live (some of them) to learn that their place at the bottom has been taken by our last administration...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The Carter administration was a complete failure domestically as well as internationally. A good chunk of that rests with Brzezinski.


Those two, along with David Rockefeller, were the founding members of the Trilateral Commission.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The pollock hated Russia so he and his family flee to Canada then the anti-American makes his fortune in the US and plays a role in screwing up our country. Good riddance.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well the Good news for Carter and his administration...they may live (some of them) to learn that their place at the bottom has been taken by our last administration...


I have always said that Carter can now die a happy man knowing he is no longer considered the worst President in history. In his head he is saying over and over again "Thank you Obama" with a big fat grin on his face. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The question is; WHEN WILL THAT SOCIALIST PIECE OF CRAP CARTER DIE?:vs_worry:



Prepared One said:


> I have always said that Carter can now die a happy man knowing he is no longer considered the worst President in history. In his head he is saying over and over again "Thank you Obama" with a big fat grin on his face. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The question is; WHEN WILL THAT SOCIALIST PIECE OF CRAP CARTER DIE?:vs_worry:


Good question. Isn't his cancer in remission?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, the main stream media is posting some good, up-beat news for a change.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yeah, but that isn't a good thing.


Well, when you shoot up enough dope and drink enough alcohol to kill your God given liver, get a transplant, and that one goes too, all I can say is "Oh, well."

DISCLAIMER: But for the Grace of God, there go I. He got me sober and He keeps me sober, one day at a time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, when you shoot up enough dope and drink enough alcohol to kill your God given liver, get a transplant, and that one goes too, all I can say is "Oh, well."
> 
> DISCLAIMER: But for the Grace of God, there go I. He got me sober and He keeps me sober, one day at a time.


I guess that is why the transplant committees aren't too keen on giving people livers if they have a drug/alcohol history.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Crocodile tears...
That man was a piece of work.
During his time as National Security Adviser to Jimmy Carter he came up with the lame brain idea of regional and limited nuclear options for dealing with the Soviets.
This amounted to a first strike policy by the US.
This was hugely dangerous because as a result the Soviets developed the "Dead Hand". If the leadership was killed in a first strike, all remaining missiles would be launched against the US.
Interestingly, after Brzezinski introduced the doctrine, the Carter administration leaked it to the Washington Post (sound familiar?).
I was in SAC during that time and spent weeks certifying on this new doctrine, then the day after my crew briefed the wing commander there it was in the paper.
We were stunned.
This was Top Secret SIOP stuff just the terms LNO and RNO were TS, and it was in the news paper.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Good question. Isn't his cancer in remission?


Yeah. The idiot couldn't even get cancer right.


----------

